# Hakosuka and R33 LM GT-R - pics (WARNING - may cause heart attack)



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Went with 47hako to shoot a few pics, really hope you enjoy. 47hako, did you get any pics? If so, can you post them here?


































































































































































































































Then we attracted a few wanderers, they got all in my way. I should
have told them this was a closed set. J/K, that was 47hako :chuckle: 










Comments are more than welcome, as long as it is nothing bad about my 
car, the Hakosuka is fair game. No, please C.C. is highly encouraged here.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

both look fantastic !

I'm just a little bit jealous of the white one, absolutely amazing.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

i think i need my Nitroglycerin!! haha.. Wonderful pix!! Both cars look lovely! this place is an awsome place to take pix. might take it someday! haha..


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great shots and great looking cars :thumbsup:


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

how much are those? if you can get hold of one


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

amazing pictures:bowdown1:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

What happened to the dumped LM from the previous thread?  Sweet pics!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> What happened to the dumped LM from the previous thread?  Sweet pics!


I raised it up, I kept killing a lot of innocent ants on the road.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Both cars look stunning 

Excellent pics, and photo location.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

The Hakosuka is the SEX!:bowdown1:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

awesome:bowdown1: i realy want the white car :bowdown1:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent pics


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: looking as good as ever


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stuning pictures and stunning cars there mate.

James.


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn thats old school sexiness right there, i want one!!!


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Stupid rookie fell asleep at the wheel and left a whole bunch of HTML crap and can't edit it anymore...HAHAHAHAHA...oh wait, that was me.....wha, wha, wha, whaaaaaaaaaaaaa
:chairshot


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great pics again!!

Cheers for sharing them , only wish the prices of Hakosukas were not so crazy!!!!!

Sparks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning

the pic of the R33 in the side mirror is pure art.


----------



## BokboKGuN (Sep 27, 2006)

Both cars look great!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Love them both :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff guys, nice to see people taking care of their babies . . . . great pictures once again. 
Paul ever thought about doing money with photography, you have the material and skills, the rest is just imagination . . which should be easy to stimulate in a country like japan . .


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Great stuff guys, nice to see people taking care of their babies . . . . great pictures once again.
> Paul ever thought about doing money with photography, you have the material and skills, the rest is just imagination . . which should be easy to stimulate in a country like japan . .


I do, once in a while, when I have the time. Thanks for comments. The picture with my car in the side view mirror is one of my favs.

47hako, here is the link, don't know how how I can embed it here like a youtube video more Hakosuka pics Can you add music to this, perhaps some J-Pop


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

wow 2 very sexy gtr's and the old one is just too super sexy


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

just seen one for sale for 5 million yen thats pricey must be super rare


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome cars.....very nice


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The pictures are amazing. The composition is really good.

Especially the blue together with the white really sets it apart


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

More pics by me...:smokin: 

Thanks for all the great comments on the old jalopy...





































I'll have my own pics set up soon...


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*sweet!*

The white Datsun looks sweet! 

I like how people on here were like...."The Hakosuka looks the part, oh...........and that blue one is alright too, I guess."

lol!

Hyrev, just so you know I personally fantasize about the blue one from time to time.:chuckle:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Great pix!! Hella sexy!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

